# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  ¿Tiene España todos los embalses que necesita?

## Jonasino

El número actual de presas se queda corto en las épocas de sequía






> El gran problema de la electricidad es que no se puede almacenar. El agua si, pero ocupa mucho espacio y, salvo en sus cursos naturales y en los embalses ya asumidos, genera un montón de inconvenientes y problemas de índole medioambiental y social. Más noticias en la revista gratuita elEconomista Agua y Medio Ambiente
> 
> No obstante, todos queremos que salga el agua al abrir cualquier grifo y, expertos de la FAO y la OMS, así como diversos analistas del mercado hídrico, defienden la conservación del agua como el sistema más asequible para generar suministros de agua potable -puede ser hasta 30 veces más barata que la proveniente de la desalinización de agua de mar- y afrontar la crisis del agua que ya afecta a más de 50 países, con estrés hídrico crónico, y que disparará la demanda mundial de agua, que según estimaciones del Consejo de Defensa de los Recursos Naturales, rebasará la oferta en un 40% en 2030. No queda tanto.
> Irregularidad
> 
> La irregularidad del régimen hidrológico español y el tránsito continuo de la sequía a la inundación han constituido un acicate histórico para la construcción de embalses con el fin de paliar las desastrosas consecuencias de ambos fenómenos y garantizar la disponibilidad de un recurso tan indispensable para la vida y la actividad económica como el agua. La larga tradición en la construcción de embalses de nuestro país se remonta a la época romana y hoy contamos con 1.538 presas repartidas por toda la geografía española.
> 
> Para sus detractores, son demasiados y están mal repartidos, en lo que quizá no les falte razón. En cualquier caso, con datos del 24 de noviembre, actualmente hay 31.295 hectómetros cúbicos de agua embalsada en España, lo que representa el 55,9% de la capacidad total de los embalses. ¿Hacen falta más embalses para garantizar el suministro?
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...-necesita.html

----------


## termopar

Qué!  Ya necesitamos meter más hormigón. Mucho tiempo llevaban calladas las constructoras. Pidamos también pistas de esquí, campos de golf, aeropuertos, que también hay pocos. Ah, y los embalses, si es posible, todos canalizados no vaya a ser. Hoy tenemos la moral alta.

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),NoRegistrado (03-dic-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y que no falten unas cuantas líneas de AVE nuevas. Todos los pueblos de al menos 5.000 habitantes con su estación de AVE en la era.
Que no falte de ná!!!

Saludos. Miguel

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que se dejen de tanto "hay que hacer más embalses" y que se apliquen mejor un "tenemos que gestionar mejor el agua que tenemos".
Como si no tuviésemos ya bastante, y como si no hubiesen tenido el impacto que hoy en día tienen todos ellos. Que es mucho más que el que se pueda observar por lógica y a simple vista.

----------

NoRegistrado (04-dic-2015),termopar (04-dic-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Dentro de una mejor gestión del agua, a mi entender, entran los embalses, que limitan los efectos de las riadas, y garantizan en la medida de lo posible, el suministro durante las sequías. 
Eso queda claro sobre todo en el caso que mejor conozco, que es el del río Segura. La mayor parte del tiempo lleva poca agua, con lo que para aprovecharla se necesitó una infraestructura hídrica muy importante, contando claro, con los embalses. 
Sin embargo tiene inundaciones periódicas y catastróficas. Gracias a las presas, al desvío del afluente Guadalentín, y diversas obras de canalización, se ha logrado limitar en gran medida el efecto devastador que tenían las crecidas.
Yo, personalmente considero los "pros" mucho más decisivos que los "contras" a la hora de una mayor regulación de los ríos españoles, y creo firmemente que nuevas obras supondrán un progreso.

----------


## termopar

Sr. Velasco:
Concrete un poco más, dónde se necesitan nuevas presas dónde y para qué? 
Si a veces no se sabe gestionar lo que hay....
Un progreso para quién? También hacen falta más recursos en otros sectores y servicios más necesitados en estos momentos. Me imagino que los economistas de la administración estudiarán el retorno de las inversiones, la productividad, etc. Y si no se la hace el propio sindicato de regantes con sus propios recursos. No hay que pensar sólo en su propio sector, si no en todas las necesidades del pueblo español. Y le aseguro que son muchas, y el presupuesto cada vez menor. Solo se hará mayor el presupuesto si conseguimos que cada euro produzca y revierta más que en el resto del mundo y de los otros sectores.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es que resulta que el señor Pablo Velasco habla de "gestionar" un río, cuando en realidad, sus expolicaciones son equivalentes a "masacrar" un río.
Las zonas inundables SE INUNDAN. Qué cosas eh?
Los embalses, los que sean necesarios, y en España ya nos sobran bastantes que han cumplido su función y son inoperantes, de hecho hay un listado para demolerlos, algunos ya se han echado abajo.
 En España no hay necesidad ahora mismo de embalses nuevos, salvo las que dice SPANCOLD o similares lobbys que si fuera por ellos hormigonarían España.

De verdad que me quedo a cuadros con el concepto de río que tiene PAblo Velasco y muchos de sus paisanos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## arnau

Jamás se llegará a un consenso sobre este tema. De un lado, hay una corriente, con un número de adeptos cada vez mayor, que actúa bajo la máxima de que el hombre no debe actuar sobre la naturaleza para modificarla. Por otro lado, la corriente opuesta opina que el hombre está legitimado para modificar la naturaleza para satisfacer sus propias necesidades.

Naturalmente, hay matices sobre estas dos formas de pensar, pero a fin de cuentas todos nos alineamos con una o con la otra. Nunca nos entenderemos entre pensamientos opuestos.

----------

FEDE (17-ene-2016),perdiguera (26-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Efectivamente. Es así de duro. Ni siquiera en Navidad. Pero eso si, que no nos quiten eso de que al dar al interruptor se encienda la luz o la cale.

----------

